# s13 vs 14 front end



## slideurride (Apr 11, 2004)

would you rather have a s13 or s14 front end on a 89 coupe and why.


----------



## NismoSileighty (Feb 26, 2004)

On an 89 coupe? i think the S13 front end would be best, if it was an 89 fastback though i would say you could try the 240Z lights that would look hot.


----------



## slideurride (Apr 11, 2004)

to tell u the truth i agree (after all the s13 front end was made for the coupe). but the s14 looks so dam nice!

has anyone seen a 89 coupe with a kouki conversion that turned out real well.

Please please post pics if you can


----------



## slideurride (Apr 11, 2004)

NismoSileighty said:


> On an 89 coupe? i think the S13 front end would be best, if it was an 89 fastback though i would say you could try the 240Z lights that would look hot.


are u refferring to the first gen. datsun? 

for now i will assume that u meant s14 kouki lights


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

wat am i tellin ya man, the coupe was made for the s13 front...


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

I would say S13. Just cuz I think it looks better.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i like the eastbear wangan headlights


----------



## Hooper0577 (Dec 11, 2003)

i like the S13 front end on the coupe but for a hatchback i would stick with the stock front end because it is a 180SX without the SR20


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

well it aint really a 180sx, its a 240, no CA  , damn us americans


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

o, and im not mexican or anything, but get that shit off yoru signature, im sure there are many people that are gonna bitch at your for that


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

ronaldo said:


> well it aint really a 180sx, its a 240, no CA  , damn us americans


Does that make my car a 180sx


----------



## haterOFhonda (Apr 12, 2004)

ronaldo said:


> well it aint really a 180sx, its a 240, no CA  , damn us americans


and blacktop sr20's. 180sx front end on a s14. i already showed some of yall what a 180 front looks on a s15. it's bad ass. imagine it on a 14.


----------



## haterOFhonda (Apr 12, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> Does that make my car a 180sx


you wanna be 180sx? dont forget the windows that have 240sx on it, driver side. taillights that say 240sx on it. and that's bout it. that'll get the outside covered.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

I shall fix that!!!!


----------



## haterOFhonda (Apr 12, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> I shall fix that!!!!


goto opium for the driver side, and billyjuan can sit back and relax while he already has the real deal


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

people are doin 180 fronts on 15's now, i gotta look for some of these pics, sounds cool


----------



## haterOFhonda (Apr 12, 2004)

ronaldo said:


> people are doin 180 fronts on 15's now, i gotta look for some of these pics, sounds cool


it says i may not post attachments, any way around that. the pic is in my documents


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

you got any links for such a picture??, i wanna check it out, maybe ill be the 14 to do it, but i probably wont, cause i love my kouki lights


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

ronaldo said:


> o, and im not mexican or anything, but get that shit off yoru signature, im sure there are many people that are gonna bitch at your for that



I second this..... Take that dumb ass shit off you ****, :dumbass:


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

Loki said:


> I second this..... Take that dumb ass shit off you ****, :dumbass:



Agreed. This is no place for that sh*t.


----------



## haterOFhonda (Apr 12, 2004)

yes i agree, get it off, i look mexican. :hal:

re-edit- here you go.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

haterOFhonda said:


> yes i agree, get it off, i look mexican. :hal:
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Fool......your ASIAN.......LOL :fluffy:


----------



## haterOFhonda (Apr 12, 2004)

lol, yes i am, but i look mexican, probably due to cross breeding a filipino and a whitetrash.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

haha, shit man that 15 is fuckin badass with the flips, I dont know wat i ahve to say for the s14 yet, i gotta look at it some more


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

yea, i can dig the r33 front on the 14, it was prolly a shitload of custom work though


----------



## haterOFhonda (Apr 12, 2004)

lol ronaldo, you coulda typed all of that in one post. anyways, taht front end r33 is all 'rice' i guess, it dont have intercooler. gtr emblem is completely rice.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

its all about the 180sx with the Kouki front


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

haterOFhonda said:


> gtr emblem is completely rice.



the other day there was a mustang GT with GTR emblems on the sides! it had to be the dumbest thing ive ever seen...

nissan and ford...wheres the connection?
japanese sports car and american muscle car do not mix at all


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

yes the gtr emblems ricy, but the front end woulda gone really well if they guy happened to have an rb in there


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

180 frotn on a S15... thats just gay... keep ur Strawberry face.


----------

